

Amazon AWS Training Self-Paced Labs - sebg
http://aws.amazon.com/training/self-paced-labs/

======
neoedu
I looked at this today and took a lab, seems very helpful. There are a few
labs right now there, I hope they have more soon and then I can take some of
the complex labs.

